# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  conversion Object en String

## cerco1

salut,
c'est encore moi, j'essai de convertir 3 objets de type Object en String. en faisant un cast j'ai une erreur du genre :

   Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.ClassCastException

je suppose donc qu'il faut intercepter l'exception possible. alors j'ai  fait ceci:


```

```

malheureusement quand j'execute mon programe, tout ce qui se trouve dans le try/catch ne s'execute pas, comme s'il n'y avait rien.

quelqu'un peut m'aider pour a ?
merci d'avance

----------


## atha2

salut,
que contiennent tes variables object1,2 ,3 sont-elle renseigner par la lecture d'un fichier de sauvegardes ?

----------


## JamesP

En effet, si ton "Object" n'est pas un String, lors du CAST, forcment PAF !!!!

essaye de faire un test avant si tu ne sais pas quelle est la nature de ton objet

Comme ca :


```

```

Sinon tu peux faire un


```
String s1 = mon_objet1.toString();
```

Mais si ce n'est pas un STring, tu aura en retour la rfrence mmoire de ton objet (il me semble) ... lol

En Java (comme dansl es autres langages), il vaut mieux savoir a tout moment quel est le type de donne que l'on traite !

Si tu donne plus de code on pourra t'aider plus peut tre !

----------


## cerco1

ce sont des valeurs que je recupere des champs JFormattedTextField avec la methode getValue(), dont tu m'avais aid avant hier. d'aprs ce que j'ai compris cette methode renvoie une valeur de type Object. or je veux recuperer cette valeur en String pour la mettre dans un fichier texte.

----------


## JamesP

Heu ...

Sur un JFormattedTextField, il existe pas une mthode qui s'appelle getText() ?

C'est pas plus simple ? ^^

----------


## atha2

cf http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=394931 pour le problme prcedent que je croyais resolu. Mais apparement nan ::(: .

----------


## cerco1

j'ai resolu mon problme avec:

String s = ""+mon_objet;

a marche sans probleme pour le moment. 
par contre est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliqu pourquoi les instructions que je mettais dans mon try/catch ne s'executaient pas ?
merci

----------


## atha2

Attention:


```

```

s1, s2, s3 sont ici des variables de blocs tu n'y as donc pas accs en dehors du try catch.
Pour le reste je ne sais pas vraiment
Est-ce que au moins la conversionse passe bien(j'entend par l que quand tu affiches ta String tu as ce que tu veux)?

----------


## le y@m's

```
String s = ""+mon_objet;
```

revient  faire

```
String s = ""+mon_objet.toString();
```

Donc pourquoi ne pas faire directment 

```
String s = mon_objet.toString();
```

?

Mais encore, pourquoi ne pas utiliser directement la mthode getText() de la classe JFormattedTextField comme te l'as indiqu JamesP ?

----------


## cerco1

je n'affiche pas ces valeurs, je les met directement dans un fichier texte. aprs execution du code, quand je verife mon fichier, j'ai bien les valeurs saisies au niveau des champs JFormattedTextField. donc je suppose que la conversion marche.

----------

